# Wer hat den schöneren



## winem (15. April 2009)

... und leichteren Gaul?
Über die Frage haben wir uns wirklich schon lange und ausführlich gestritten, bis wir (Piktogramm & winem) zu dem Schluss gekommen sind, dass endlich Klarheit herrschen muss!
Es treten an:

In der Carbon-Ecke
PIKTOGRAMM

Und in der Alu-Ecke
WINEM

Zu den Regel:
1.	Der Kampf beginnt genau am 16.04.2009 um 20:00Uhr MEZ.
2.	Er endet spätestens nach der letzten Runde am 15.05.2009 oder durch vorzeitiges K.O.
3.	Der Kampf wird in Runden entschieden, bei dem jeder der beiden Kämpfer versuchen wird sein Bestes zu geben um so den Kampf für sich zu entscheiden.
4.	 Des weiteren wird der Gesamteindruck am Ende des Kampfes von den Zuschauern beurteilt und so der Sieger ermittelt.
5.	Möge es ein fairer und anständiger Kampf sein.

Die Bikes selber werden mit diesen Umbaumaßnahmen auch auf unser eigentliches Ziel vorbereitet:
Die MAD EAST 500!


----------



## winem (16. April 2009)

So und da der nette Gegner immer noch keine eigene Waage hat, muss ich wohl den Anfang machen...
also als erstes kommt erstmal die Schaltung dran...

Shifter - XT08
Schaltwerk - XT08
Umwerfer - XT08
Züge - XTR
Hüllen - Shimano-Standard?






die Züge wurdem noch gegen die XTR  getauscht (aber das dürfte sich von dem Gewicht nicht sonderlich viel nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (17. April 2009)

Woa groÃeTÃ¶ne hat der Herr ja schon gefunden , wobei du ja auch die leichteren Teile finden wirst. Nunja schÃ¶ner kann ich noch gewinnen  

Das mit der Waage ist so ein Ding. Hatte wenig Zeit und in dieser habe ich nur eine Waage fÃ¼r -30g gefunden... ne hier ich meine 30â¬ ihr wisst schon...

Und eben weil die Waage fehlt werde ich vorerst mit einem kleinen Teil Anfangen. Dessen Gewicht kann mit 10g einfach angegeben werden. Bekannte Produktionsschwankungen bewegen sich in einem Rahmen, der ganz locker weggesteckt werden kann und noch keiner KÃ¼chenwaage bedarf. Das Ding schimpft sich N-light Titan in 34,9mm.

Total: 10g


----------



## winem (21. April 2009)

So und hier die Gabel mit der ich in die nächste Runde ziehe...


----------



## Piktogramm (21. April 2009)

Ich habe es noch nicht oft genug gesagt:
ICH HASSE DICH Jetzt wirst du trotz aller geplanter Kniffe das leichtere Bike haben. Naja dafür muss ich mich nimmer unter Zugzwang setzen und kann zur Madeast mit einigen Euro mehr in der Portokasse auch noch bissl Spaß haben.

Ansonsten (oh Wunder) habe ich mir eine Waage gekauft (max 5000g min 1g und damit wohl auch für nen AM-Bike geeignet (man weiß ja nie^^)). Also hier isse:






Damit die Sattelklemme auch ihr Gewicht dokumentiert bekommt hier nachgereicht:






Jene hält eine Sattelstütze (Spezifikationen werden nicht weiter genanngt, würde zu viel verraten...):






wobei diese unbequem ist, deshalb folgt ein Sattelchen (der Verkäufer sagte was von 142g *grml*):






Dazu gesellt sich ersteinmal ein Syntace F99 in 120mm Länge ohne Schraubenkit:






Dieser hält seinen Syntace Duraflite Carbon:






In diesem stecken Barplugs (oh graus, Massebomber):






damit auch mal Barends dran dürfen ("Aluschrauben" war mein erster Gedanke als ich sie zu Ostern fand):






damit die Barends auch zum Vortrieb taugen muss an der Zentrale der richtige Gang gewählt werden:






und damit es den Gang auch irgendwo mit Drehmoment versorgt gibt es ne gescheite (aber schwere -.-) Kupplung dazu (zur Hölle wieso fahre ich kein CrankBrothers -.-, achja die deutsche Mentalität, lieber 3fach zu stabil als leicht...):






mit Platten versteht sich (zur Hölle wie schwer issn das òO):





Damit habe ich vorerst ne ganze Menge Pulver verschossen, jedoch musste ich den Durinschock irgendwie kompensieren. Netterweise will Ewinem sich ja vorerst keinen neuen Rahmen kaufen *puhhh*

*
SUMME:* 1209g ohne Pedalplatten


----------



## winem (22. April 2009)

da ich ja anscheinend gegen das ganze plaste eh keine chance hab, werde ich aber beim aussehen jetzt punkten:






ok leider nicht auf der waage, aber ich hoffe ihr versteht das ich wegen einem bild nicht nochmal den steuersatz ausschlagen will, deswegen halt nur das gewicht als ich den rahmen bekommen habe...

so far:
- Gabel 1468g
- Rahmen 1627g
- Schaltung 683g
zusammen: 3778g


----------



## Piktogramm (22. April 2009)

Hättest du dem Schmuckstück nicht ein schöneres Foto verpassen können? So wirkt das arme Teil total stumpft obwohl es schon eine Schönheit ist 

Na gut also mal die Kurbel gepostet:






und ja es wird die Hülse weggelassen, Tretlagergehäuse ist eh ein durchgängiger Aluzylinder.

Achja und den Rahmen etwas gespoilert:





Edit sagt: Hätte mal das Objektiv der Cam entstauben sollen+Rahmen^^


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Witziger Thread !
Beim Rahmen würde ja noch einiges gehen.


----------



## Piktogramm (23. April 2009)

Nunja, wenn wir Einkommen weit außerhalb des typischen Studenten hätten gern. Ich glaub dann gäbs hier kein Syntace Geraffel sondern Schmolke, XT Komponenten maximal fürs Stadtradl und vor allem keine hässlich gelabelten XLC Barends.
Und so wird jetzt erstmal Kindergarten gespielt und bissl im kleinen Rahmen bissl gebastelt und gestichelt.

Achja, zusammen: 1209g + 357g macht 2066g


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Ich wollt ja nur sagen, dass da noch Luft ist.
Habe auch gerade mit "Vernunftkomponenten" und Gebrauchtteilen einen 16kg Freerider mit 18cm Federweg aufgebaut, der mich nicht mal 1500 gekostet hat.
Eigentlich viel interessanter, als die dicksten Teile zu ordern und damit ein "High End" Bike hinzustellen.


----------



## jiri (23. April 2009)

Kannst du den Freerider Aufbau mal irgendwo passend dokumentieren bzw. das Endprodukt vorstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (23. April 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Achja, zusammen: 1209g + 357g macht 2066g



ähhh....nö.


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

jiri schrieb:


> Kannst du den Freerider Aufbau mal irgendwo passend dokumentieren bzw. das Endprodukt vorstellen?



Hier:





Hier die Parts:
Teile:
Rahmen: Marin Quake (450,-, neu aus ebay.co.uk, incl. Versand)
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 Air
Gabel: Totem Solo Air 1.5 (450,- gebraucht, wie neu)
Steuersatz: Alutech X-Long gekürzt 1.5 (vorhanden)
Vorbau: Sunline V1 1.5, 50mm (50,-)
Lenker: Reverse Fli Bar, gekürzt (vorh.)
Griffe: ODI Oury (vorh.)
Shifter: Sram X.9 (vorh.)
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R (200,-)
Scheiben: Aztec Wave, 203mm (vorh.)
Naben: Nuke Proof Generator, 20mm und 135mm (Laufräder incl. Reifen 220,-)
Spanner hinten: Hope Stahl (19,-)
Felgen: Mavic EN 521
Speichen: DT Comp. 2,0-1,8-2.0
Reifen: Maxxis Advantage
Kurbel: SLX (69,-)
Bash: FSA (15,-)
Führung: Blackspire Stinger (25,-)
Pedale: NC-17 Mag (vorh.)
Umwerfer: LX (15,-)
SchaltwerK. Sram X.O (vorh., defekt von Kunden -> repariert)
Ritzel: Shimano XT (35,-)
Kette: Sram 971 (15,-)
Stütze: FSA (incl.)
Sattel: SLR (vorh.)

Gewicht: ~16,3 kg

Investiert: 1563,- Euro
Restteile waren aus Tuningmaßnahmen am DHler vorhanden.


----------



## jasper (23. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ähhh....nö.


lol. also schon mal kein naturwissenschaftlicher studiengang oder einer aus der richtung des ingenieurwesens.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. April 2009)

jasper schrieb:


> lol. also schon mal kein naturwissenschaftlicher studiengang oder einer aus der richtung des ingenieurwesens.



 wie heißt es so schön? 'mathe ist ein a*schloch'
mit derartiger rechenleistung wird der wettbewerb nix...


----------



## dortmund biker (23. April 2009)

schönert thread und auch schönes marin (für den preis).


----------



## Piktogramm (23. April 2009)

Richtig ist:
1209g + 857g macht 2066g (das stimmt jetzt, sagt selbst der Taschenrechner)

War heute früh etwas sehr geknittert und da kommt so nen kleiner Zifferntauscher schon mal vor . Ansonsten bin ich nen Maschinenbaustudent, heut gab es lecker Einführung in die weite Welt der Normung von Wälzlagern, Dichtungen und anderem Gerassel^^

und ja es ist noch VIEL Luft, dumm nur das noch mehr Luft im Portmonnaie vorhanden ist...

Was das FR-bike angeht, wenn ich so viele Teile im Schrank hätte, man das wäre fein^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winem (23. April 2009)

jab mit 1627g ist der rahmen schon nen ganz schöner dicker brocken, aber ich find den dafür umso hübscher und ich hoffe mal das dann das endergebniss sub 9,5kg sein wird, also leicht genug um zügig die "berge" hier in der umgebung zu erklimmen...
ich überlege gerade schon was ich euch als nächstes zeige


----------



## winem (23. April 2009)

so hier also die nächsten beiden sachen:







und noch was VIEL wichtigeres...






so damit müsste ich bei 4155g sein... mh irgendwie fehlt noch nen haufen zeugs und das gewicht wird schon recht viel... irgendwie hab ich bedenken


----------



## Piktogramm (24. April 2009)

Äntö muss mal wieder Diät machen^^

So damit wir langsam aber sicher mal auf den gleichen Zwischenstand kommen werde ich mal Masse nachlegen:

XTR Naben, Sapim Messerspeichen und Mavic 717 Felgen + Laufradband der "Laufradprofis":






VR:





HR:





LRS: 1505g und damit sogar leichter als vorher ausgerechnet (Überschlagen hatte ich was mit 1530...)


Kassette (XT 11-32):
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/8/5/6/7/_/large/HPIM7503.JPG

180er XTR Scheibe:





160er XTR Scheibe:





Sollte als Zwischenstand 4137 g bedeuten


----------



## winem (24. April 2009)

Irgendwie fehlen bei mir noch die großen sachen wie LRS und trotzdem sind wir fast gleichschwer, ok deine gabel fehlt noch und der rahmen aber irgendwie hatte ich huete eine schlechte vorahnung und bin deswegen gleich zum fahrradhändler "um die ecke" gefahren und hab leichte sachen eingekauft:






so... also heute abend kommt bestimmt noch was kleines von mir, wenn ich bis dahin mit überlegt habe in wie weit ich den LRS wieder auseinandernehme...^^


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2009)

Schöne, sinnvolle Teile hier. Nur die Moosgummi-Griffe sind definitiv die falschen Teile zum Gewicht sparen. Wer fährt sowas freiwillig ?


----------



## aggressor2 (24. April 2009)

leichtbauer


----------



## winem (24. April 2009)

wird sich zeigen ob die bequem genug für miene hände sind, wenn nicht kommt wieder die 109g schweren gummi dinger dran... wie auch so vom anfassen nicht wirklich viel weiche sind... aber das wird sich zeigen


----------



## Piktogramm (24. April 2009)

Procraft Lenkergriff SUPERLITE das Stück 8g (Werksangabe)

An der Stelle muss ich aber sagen, dass winem ein Verräter ist, ich hab ihm gesagt ich will mit zu r² fahren aber nein, der Herr fährt alleine und "kupfert meine Idee ab".
Was das Griffverhalten angeht, abgesehen von Ergongriffen ist alles recht unbequem also was solls... Mitm Freundschaftspreis bei den r2lern ist das ein sehr günstiges Experiment.

Von wegen schön&Sinnvoll, wenn mir endlich mal jemand meine Bikemarkt Teile abkauft kommt zum Madeast wohl noch ne kleinere XTR-Scheibe (140) dran. Die 180/160 Kombo ist auf die Transalp abgestimmt, die dieses Jahr aber wegen Finanzen und Zeitmangel nicht stattfindet *heul*. Fürs Madeast trau ich mich auch mit ner 160/140 ran


----------



## winem (24. April 2009)

so da ich gerade kurz im keller war, hab ich nebenbei noch fix ein paar teile gewogen:


----------



## winem (24. April 2009)

als ob du heute wirklich mit mir dorthingefahren wärst... ich war mit der alten klapperkiste unterwegs also Vmax=20km/h... sehr mühsam^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (24. April 2009)

Hinterrad:





Vorderrad:





Minimale Schwankung ist noch möglich, da die nicht ganz perfekt abgelängt sind...

Macht 4707g bis jetzt...


Nachtrag: Was erstaunlich ist, bei allen Teilen die ich gebraucht hier gekauft habe scheint die Waage der Anderen 2g nach zu gehen (oder meine vor?) und bei light-bikes im Fotoalbum liegen die Abweichungen generell bei 5% zu Ungunsten meiner Teile... Schon merkwürdig^^
Ansonsten wird zum Madeast mit gerade so sub 10kg angetreten... verdammt -.-


----------



## winem (25. April 2009)

so jetzt kommt mal wieder ein schmankerl meinerseits:
vr:






LR: 571g
NN: 556g
Notubes: 61g

hr:






LR: 675g
RaRa: 497g
Casette: 253g
NoTubes: 63g
Scheibe: 106g
Schrauben: 9g

aber die scheibe wird eh nicht verwendet und die schrauben werden auch an anderer stelle mit berechnet deswegen -115g

so damit müsste ich schon bei  7164g sein


----------



## Piktogramm (25. April 2009)

Or was... wo soll ich jetzt so schnell so schwere Teile herbekommen, so dass ich nicht zu weit ab vom Schuss lande? Frechheit -.-

Hmm also ersteinmal ne Reba SL von 2007 mit 80mm





Nochmal mit Fokus auf der Waage:





und ein kleiner Steuersatz (OEM, Konusring ist noch an der Gabel)





Macht 6468g...

Edit sagt, Masse muss her:

Giant XTC Composite 3 in 21"










sind also *7848g* (Waage wechselte ständig zwischen ..79 und ..80 und dank Montagepaste, Fett&Co wirds eh noch schwerer^^)

Noch Nachtrag:
Wieso ist deine Kassette so "leicht"* meine hat 12g mehr und das liegt nimmer im Fertigungstolleranzenbereich geschweige denn Verschleiß...


----------



## winem (25. April 2009)

hab die gewogen als ich die bekommen hab...
vielleicht haben die da dran was geändert?
und nu wein hier nich rum wegen 12g weil du eh die differenz zwischen unseren bikes in kg angeben wirst 
so da ich leider schon viele parts gepostet hab wird es wohl noch eine weile dauern, was aber auch am versand liegt...


----------



## Piktogramm (25. April 2009)

Ja doch regt mich auf, du scheinst allgemein immer Teile zu erwischen die am unterem Ende der Produktionsschwankung liegen... dat nervt *grml*. Vor allem wird mit dem derzeitigem stand ein 10kg Bike bei mir herrauskommen (Tabellenkalkulation sagt 9,949kg). Das tut doch weh (vor allem Berg an...). Ist deprimierend ich habe in meiner Tabelle die Gewichtsliste Ewinems Teile VOR dem Aluschraubentuning und liege bei Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kassette fette 20g drüber...
Damit es sub 9,5 wird wie geplant muss mein Rennradprojekt auf mitte nächstes Jahr weichen -.-. Vertigstellung dann genau zum Sessionende 2010 -.-


Spacer, um einfach den Shaft der Reba länger lassen zu können bis ich sie verkaufe, alles Zwecks Wiederverkaufstwert...






Neoprenkettenstreben Schutz:






Schrauben zur Bremsbefestigung:






Xt Shadow Schaltwerk:






Abdeckkappe+Stahlschraube (-.-)






Umwerfer






XTR Handeln, eh hier Schnellspanner:





Total: 8453g und damit schwerer als die meisten Esel im Leichtbauthread...


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2009)

So und jetzt bitte aufbauen und komplett an die Waage hängen.


----------



## Piktogramm (25. April 2009)

Fehlt noch Zeug und Aufbauen... nächstes Wochenende da in der Woche viel zu wenig Zeit über bleibt... Studium ist einfach ma zu Zeit intensiv, selbst als faule Socke  -.-


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2009)

Ach komm, 2,3 Stunden kann man sich schon aus den Rippen schneiden.
Ich könnte eh nicht in Ruhe kernen, wenn ich ein unaufgebautes Bike rumliegen hätte.


----------



## Piktogramm (25. April 2009)

Wenns lernen wäre, ich hocke dank einem beschissenem Stundenplan und ner größeren Strecke zwischen Wohnort und Uni fast den ganzen Tag in selbiger rum -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winem (26. April 2009)

immer diese ausreden... ich bin ja wenigstens dann immer die woche über 300km weit von meinem liebsten bike entfernt... aber du... die trennen nachts nur 2 stockwerke und da willst du ruhig schlafen können^^
naja ich werd wohl auch noch morgen fix paar bilder machen sodass ich dann alles beisammen hab und so die woche überbrücke...
und dann nächstes we wirds hoffentlich fertsch
gehen wir am 7.5 zu r2 wiegen?


----------



## corfrimor (26. April 2009)

Cooler Thread 

Bin schon auf die Endergebnisse gespannt. Viel Spaß damit bei der Mad East. Nächstes Jahr schaff' ich's vielleicht auch endlich mal ... 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Coffee (26. April 2009)

sehr geiler thread. diese aufbauthread sind ja grad in mode  bin gespannt wer das rennen macht, aber es geht hier ja um freundschaft udn nciht um leichtgewicht 

lg coffee

P.S. meiner


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2009)

Von wegen zwei Stockwerke, dieses Wochende fehlen einfach paar Schlappen um das Radl Ã¼berhaupt hinstellen zu kÃ¶nnen. Also ist Aufbauen sinnlos. Schlappen kauf ich also diese Woche ein wenn endlich mal das Geld da ist (wie kommts eigentlich, dass zwei Interessenten meine Kurbel kaufen wollen aber beide keiner Ãberweisung tÃ¤tigen bis die Zahlungsfrist verstreicht... ist doch Verdauungsrest) also vor dem 07.05 . Auf die erste Ausfahrt nehm ich vielleicht auch mal die Kamera mit^^.


Was Ewinems Argument von wegen 300km vom Bike weg angeht, er hat einen freien Freitag, wohl weniger Praktika und vor allem nen Vater der ihm sein 2Rad bereich lÃ¤sst. Meiner schmeiÃt Teile mitunter weg wenn sie mal "rumliegen". Deswegen kann ich keine halbfertigen Sachen rumliegen lassen. WÃ¼rde ins Geld gehen -.-

PS: Ich werde heut mal meinen fahrende Restteilverwertung fotografieren. Damit es wenigstens ein fertiges Rad von den Threadverursachern gibt .

Coffee, wenn du wie in deinem Aufbauthread vermutet nach Dresden kommen willst zur SSP WM kÃ¼ndige dich mal an^^

Da dieser Thread langsam aber sich etwas Puplikum hat hier nun DIE Frage:
Wo bekomme ich leichte Flaschenhalter her, die die klassische Drahtoptik (naja Hauptsache nicht so etwas wie diese Carbonteile vom Kollegen, gefallen mir nicht und sehen meiner Meinung nach an dicken Carbonrahmenrohren nicht gut aus...) haben und keine +50g wiegen? Bis jetzt habe ich irgendwelche 28g Titanhalter fÃ¼r 65â¬ bzw 50â¬ auf ebay gefunden (inkl Versand). Das ist mir aber zu fett in Anbetracht dessen, dass ich mir nimma ne gescheite Gabel beschaffen kann -.-


----------



## Coffee (26. April 2009)

billige leichte flaschenhalter : Minoura die dünnere version  ichkann bis morgen gerne mal einen wiegen 

lg coffee


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> billige leichte flaschenhalter : Minoura die dünnere version  ichkann bis morgen gerne mal einen wiegen
> 
> lg coffee



Am besten gleich mit Bezugsquelle, selbst ebay.com bietet da wenig und wenn nur in unpassenden Farben :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. April 2009)

Die Minoura gibt's z.B. beim Stadler. Wiegen ohne Schrauben exakt 38g (angegeben mit 36). 2 Aluschrauben liefern sie gleich noch mit.


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2009)

Thx, jetzt muss ich nur noch mit mir vereinbaren ob ~40g gut aussehender Halter oder 23g halbwegs passabler Carbonhalter für mehr Geld...

Ach Leichtbau is K4(ke


----------



## Coffee (27. April 2009)

kannst auch den titanhalter kaufen, 22 gr ohne schrauben 





quelle www.wiggle.co.uk

coffee


----------



## Piktogramm (27. April 2009)

Teuer aber geil. Wird mir wohl erstmal noch einen Halter irgendwo billig besorgen und die Titandinger nach der Madeast. Der Preis geht als gerade noch akzeptabel durch^^

THX

War für Gestern versprochen kommt aber jetzt:





Stadtschlampe 1800g Rahmen (inkl. Steuersatz) Iguana Disc und der Rest kann ja halbwegs als unspektakulär erkannt werden^^
Gesamt: 13,15kg


----------



## th1nk (27. April 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Gesamt: 13,15kg


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2009)

Für 13,15 kg hast du alles einzeln gewogen ?
Das kann ja nie und nimmer stimmen.


----------



## winem (27. April 2009)

ne alles zusammen an der waage in nem bikeladen... also das wird schon stimmen... außer er hat mal wieder falsch abgelesen^^


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Für 13,15 kg hast du alles einzeln gewogen ?
> Das kann ja nie und nimmer stimmen.



Das Komplettrad (Iguana) ist nicht das Rad, dessen Zusammenbau in diesem Thread von Piktogramm dokumentiert wird (XTC).


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2009)

Ah, stimmt, sorry, war mal wieder zu vorschnell.

Trotzdem ich bleib dabei, auch das Iguana ist viel zu schwer.


----------



## Piktogramm (27. April 2009)

Fürn Uni/Szeneviertel Radl mehr als gut genug das Teil. Bringt auch wenig wenn ich das Ding um 2kg erleichtere und dann 3kg mehr Schloss benötige... Abgesehen davon wären allein mit ner mittelmäßigen Starrgabel 1,8kg hohlbar, nur dann wäre es aus mit Trail zur Uni nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. April 2009)

> nur dann wäre es aus mit Trail zur Uni nutzen


Neben Dir möchte ich nicht im Hörsaal sitzen.

Ernsthaft: Für ein Stadtrad wirklich eher luxuriös. In Heidelberg würde ich das nicht vor der Uni parken.


----------



## Piktogramm (27. April 2009)

Njo inner Uni stehen idR immer besserre Radln die schlechter gesichert sind. Insofern ist das kein Ding 

Und Trailen muss ich praktisch nur Bergab wenn ich in die Uni will. Dafür muss dann irgend ein Doofer die 300Hm weider rauf strampeln und erst dann kommt der Schweiß (die Strecke wird zZ immer länger da ich immer neue Abzweigungen entdecke die die Strecke länger werden lassen^^)


----------



## winem (27. April 2009)

damit es hier langsam zum ende kommt:


----------



## Coffee (28. April 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> ..... mittelmäßigen Starrgabel 1,8kg hohlbar, nur dann wäre es aus mit Trail zur Uni nutzen



Trails machen auch gangfrei und mit starrgabel unglaublich viel spaß, zudem bekommt man mehr rückenmuskulatur und die arme haben auch mehr zutun. der menschwird nur faul und bequem 

coffee


----------



## Piktogramm (28. April 2009)

Oki, was würdest du als SSPler als maximale Steigung angeben die du fahren würdest mit deiner aktuellen Übersetzung?
Ich frage, weil ich einen sehr amüsanten Hügel habe den ich wenn ich nach hause Will fahren muss^^)


----------



## Coffee (28. April 2009)

Die Steigung die ich mit dem SSP nicht mehr fahre sondern schiebender weise nach oben komme bin ich genauso schnell schiebender weise wie andere am kleinsten gang 

Im ernst, es ist eine Einstellungssache derer die SSP fahren oder eben Schalter  es gibt ja auch Leute die sagen schieben geht gar nicht. 

Fakt ist das man seine Fahrweise verändert wenn man per SSP unterwegs ist, und eine kurze Steigung auch mal durchdrückt (vorher mit Schwung rein). Bei langen Steigungen dann eben absteigen und schieben, da bin ich aber dann genauso schnell wie jemand der die Kurbel dank mini Ganges rumwirbelt 

coffee


----------



## winem (28. April 2009)

wie schon gesagt einstellungssache^^
aber auf eine federgabel würde ich wirklich ungern verzichten, dafür bin ich dann doch einfach zu bequem


----------



## winem (28. April 2009)

so jetzt leg nochmal deine plastehülse auf die waage... mal sehen welche kurbel dann leichter ist^^

hier meine komplett mit allem:


----------



## winem (29. April 2009)

so xtr kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (30. April 2009)

Sorry, aber die ist sehr hässlich!


----------



## Piktogramm (30. April 2009)

Passt aber ganz gut an das Radl 

Ansonsten gibt es zwei Fakten die mich beunruhigen:
1. Ich muss obwohl ich fast von allein ins Bett kippe jetzt noch Fotos machen
2. Die Händler meines Vertrauens ham mich heute Beide begrüßt in dem sie meine längere Abstinenz erwähnten -.-


----------



## winem (30. April 2009)

eben die paast finde ich an bike, aber man wirds ja eh dann am ende sehen und ich bin dann auch gerne bereit änderungsvorschläge anzunehmen 
so und nun hier ein bisschen was zum schützen...






und etwas zum vorwärtsbewegen






hatte einen zahlendreher drin also jetzt bei: 8603g


----------



## Piktogramm (30. April 2009)

Oki Reifen gibt es Heut:

2,1 Evo RoRo, war der leichteste RoRo im Laden:





2,25er Performence RoRo, leichter als die Evos die so herumlagen:






Total 9,299kg

Morgen gibt es wahrscheinlich eine kleine Korrektur nach unten 

Edit sagt: naja oder auch nicht, ich geh jetzt Messen lernen und werde versuchen am Montag mal die richtigen Teile zu besorgen -.-


----------



## winem (1. Mai 2009)

kleine veränderung... durin DLO leitung gekürtzt => -9g (war echt ne menge was weggefallen ist)
daher nur noch: 8594g
bremse kommt vielleicht morgen, das wird ein fest...


----------



## Piktogramm (2. Mai 2009)

Also wie gesagt, da ich zu doof zum messen bin wird es doch erst einmal wieder schwerer:







9,320kg total

und damit steht wohl fest, sub 9,5 geht vor dem Madeast nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winem (2. Mai 2009)

so leider gab es heute ein paar probleme und so muss die bremsanlage doch noch bis morgen warten - sie ists aber wert...


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Mai 2009)

Heute Nichts fürs Bike als solches sondern eher für den Fahrer:







Ansonsten, du komischer mit dem nicht mehr aktuellem Ronin Avatar, hast du deine Flaschen schon? Die Dinger sind echt gut schmecken ni nach Weichmacher etc.


----------



## winem (3. Mai 2009)

also mein kleiner liebling:






also marta sl
ti schrauben an scheibe und aufnahme
alu schrauben beim rest
alu scheibe 160mm hinten
cirrus 160mm vorne
is sattel vorne wurde nochmal geändert wegen der durin auf pm (+2g )hab sie danach nochmal auf die waage gelegt
also wären das zusammen 595g
=> sub 600g bremse und ich hab mein ziel erreicht
und ja mir reicht die alu scheibe hinten denn ich wieg nicht mehr als 65kg

das macht zusammen: 9189g


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Mai 2009)

Mach ne Detailaufnahme der Risse in der Aluscheibe


----------



## winem (3. Mai 2009)

ich ignoriere einfach mal diesen lächerlichen versuch meine marta slt schlecht zu machen
aber hier ein weiteres teil...






so jetzt sind wir bei 9314g
und es fehlt nur noch der steuersatz... also ist schon mal sub 9,5 sicher - denk ich


----------



## winem (7. Mai 2009)

so morgen gehts zum r2 wiegen... die symbolfigur kommt leider nicht mit weil er sich eine woche vor der mad east unbedingt hinlegen musste... zum glück nichts weltbewegendes passiert und so wird er wohl nächste woche wieder fit sein... so hat er wenigstens zeit zum schrauben

also morgen gibts bilder von dem vollendeten bike und an der waage - also seit gespannt


----------



## Piktogramm (7. Mai 2009)

Na Klasse, jetzt habe ich zwei Baustellen. Worstcase ist ein defektes Vorderrad (Schnellspanner ist auf jeden Fall verbogen) und evtl. ne defekte Vorderradbremse... Autschi mein Konto heult -.-

Fotos von Teilen gibt es erst einmal nicht. Bücken ist zZ einfach kein Spaß^^


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2009)

Wiegt ihr die Flachen auch, wenn sie voll sind ?


----------



## Coffee (8. Mai 2009)

@ winem, an Deiner stelle würde ich die cirrus scheibe hinten montieren und die andere vorne  

coffee


----------



## Piktogramm (8. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wiegt ihr die Flachen auch, wenn sie voll sind ?



Die Flaschen samt Firmenlogo ein zu binden ist eher ein Freundschaftsdienst 

coffee: WTF? ist das dein Ernst -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winem (8. Mai 2009)

also ich solle ne aluscheibe vorne fahren? mh ok ich hatte mal vorne auch ne alu, aber da fehlte mir eindeutig die bremsleistung - mein fazit: wenn alu, nur hinten...

eigentlich wollte ich ja heute noch wiegen, aber was war natürlich? die waage haben die leute ausgeliehen...
fand ich natürlich nicht so guddi, aber was solls... werde wohl noch ne andere finden müssen


----------



## Piktogramm (9. Mai 2009)

Ok mal wieder was mit Foto von mir, Sturz scheint nach 2Tagen fast vergessen, auch wenn ich Vorgestern/Gestern nur durch die Gegend gekrochen bin 

Der Gleiche Vorbau nur mit anderen Schräubchen (-6g)






Flaschenhalter (danke für den Tip, so hat sich der Thread gelohnt^^)





Total: 9,397kg

PS: habe irgend wie kein Plan was noch alles fehlt. Kette/Züge fehlt auf jeden Fall noch aber sonst?

Edit: Exel sagt, dass der aktuelle Stand 9450g ist... Ich seh nimmer durch -.- Da die letzten Teile in einem Schwung überarbeitet und angebaut geben gibts wohl gegen Mittwoch eine Finale Liste + Foto .

Zum Stand des Unirades nach dem Unfall bleibt zu sagen, Schnellspanner muss ein neuer ausm Regal genommen werden (damit wird das Gewicht von dem Ding wohl nahe 13,2kg liegen, geht nüscht über Stahl ) ansonsten Bremse entlüften und fertig. Glück gehabt^^


----------



## winem (10. Mai 2009)

mh naja ich hab schon gerade extrem gestutzt bei dem gewicht... wäre sonst echt knapp
so ich werd auch bald paar bilder machen (morgen denke ich) sogar mit schicker durin (also neue aufkleber drauf)


----------



## Coffee (10. Mai 2009)

winem schrieb:


> also mein kleiner liebling:



oben links ist doch die cirrus? und rechts daneben die alu? ich fahre ja von design eine ähnliche wie die oben links und die rubbelt halt uu schon am vorderrad, das monieren ja auch viele (leichtbaubremsenthread) wenn das andere eine lau ist  tja dann wohl doch die cirrus vorne und die alu hinten  warum eigentlich nicht beide scheiben gleiche optik? dann lieber ein paar schräubchen austauschen udn titanschräubchen rein 

lg coffee


----------



## Piktogramm (10. Mai 2009)

Das sind schon alles Ti-Schräubchen... Das Ding stellt langsam aber sicher den letzten Ausbau ner Marta dar. Fehlen noch Carbondeckelchen aber mehr ist dann nur noch mit ner Fräse möglich^^


----------



## winem (10. Mai 2009)

ich wollte halt unbedingt die marta unter 600g haben, aber die carbon deckelchen sind mir dann doch ein wenig zu herb im preis (noch)... und so hab ich mich hinten für alu entschieden...
zu der bremspower der cirrus: bin absolut zufrieden, bremst super und (noch) kein ruckeln
zu der alu scheibe: hat nat. ne ecke weniger als die cirrus, aber genau das finde ich gut da so die gefühlte bremspower im "einklang" ist, also hinten und vorne sind so, dass ich für maximale verzögerung den bremshebel gleich weit ziehen muss (mit der gleichen kraft)
sonst hat man ja immer ein kleinen unterschied zwischen hinten und vorne, wenn man beide auf 160mm fährt...
da es heute leider wieder regnet im schönen Dresden, müssen wohl die richigen bilder noch warten, aber werde schon ein paar kellerbilder machen und online stellen, einfach nur damit ich eher fertig bin als der mit seinem carbon-bomber^^


----------



## winem (10. Mai 2009)

so, endlich gehts los:

es geht in die letzte runde. winem schießt hervor und dann geht es schlag auf schlag:
rechts





links





und die mitte





und als abschluss noch einen leberhaken





oh das sieht garnicht gut aus für den kämpfer der carbon ecke...
er sack zusammen
ist das das ende?




oder kann er sich nochmal aufrappeln und einen konter landen?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

Sieht geil aus aber ich hätte einiges anders gemacht.


----------



## Piktogramm (13. Mai 2009)

Sag doch einfach was, für Anregungen sind wir oftmals offen 

PS: Ich schraube seit ner reichlichen Stunde rum und es nimmt kein Ende -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

-Die scheiben würde ich nicht fahren.
-Die 100mm der Gabel zerstört die Geo.
-Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind zu schwer und gefallen mir nicht.
-Vorne einen RoRo drauf.
-XTR Schatwerk und Kurbel würden besser passen aber da gibt es ja auch einen kleinen Preisunterschied.
-Aufkleber an der Durin schwarz


----------



## Hänschen (13. Mai 2009)

Wo bekommt man die Klingel (Ente) her, die gefällt mir.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

Gibt es die noch als andere Figuren? =D


----------



## Piktogramm (13. Mai 2009)

Ente: Solche Badenden gibts in jedem Rumpelladen wie zB Nanunana, Jo+Co etc. Augen auf. Der Rest ist einfach ne Lampenhalterung oder sowas. Er wirds sicher gleich selber beantworten^^.

Zu den Aufklebern, das steht r² drauf da die Jungs ganz nett zu ins sind. Abgesehen davon passt das 1a zum Trikot


----------



## mystahr (13. Mai 2009)

In jedem Super-/Baumarkt mit Fahrradecke gibts solche Tierchen.


----------



## winem (13. Mai 2009)

genau die gabel ist sozusagen als kleines dankeschön an die r2 leute, wir sind aber auch SEHR nervige kunden, die haben es echt nicht leicht mit uns... (hoffentlich lesen die mit^^)

zur ente, wie die symbolfigur es schon gesagt hat... das ist ne ganz normale badeente auf einem luftpumpenhalter für die flaschenhalteraufnahme... hatte glück das die luftpumpe genauso dick war wie mein lenker



> -Die scheiben würde ich nicht fahren.
> -Die 100mm der Gabel zerstört die Geo.
> -Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind zu schwer und gefallen mir nicht.
> -Vorne einen RoRo drauf.
> ...



- also zur scheibe hab ich mich ja schon mal geäußert
- wollte eigentlich auch von anfang an eine 80er in schwarz und dann die r2 aufkleber, aber ich konnte dann einfach bei 350euro für eine nagelneue durin nicht mehr nein sagen^^
- lenker/vorbau ist schon in planung, aber da schwank ich immer noch zwischen scholke und ax (da man ja leider von ax noch nicht so viele erfahrungsbereichte hat)
- als ich mir die reifen gekauft hab gabs noch keine roros, aber die nächsten werden welche
- zu dem xtr zeugs... hätte ich wirklich gerne^^ aber zZ muss erstmal der gardaseeurlaub finanziert werden
- zu den aufklebern siehe oben^^

aber danke für die denkanstöße, es hilft immer mal wieder wenn man auch mal ne andere dankweise kennt (und der carbonbombertyp hat ja fast immer gleich bekloppte ideen wie ich^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (14. Mai 2009)

winem schrieb:


> - lenker/vorbau ist schon in planung, aber da schwank ich immer noch zwischen scholke und ax (da man ja leider von ax noch nicht so viele erfahrungsbereichte hat)



Das verstehe ich nicht. Wie kann man über Schmolke/AX nachdenken und hat dann die XT Sachen und so eine Stütze und Klemme dran... Einpaar tolle Teile sind ja verbaut.

Dein Rad ist ganz schick, wie es ist, aber hat noch einiges an Potential! 

Es sieht so recht unhomogen aus: weiße Gabel, gräulicher Rahmen, silberne Parts, schwarze Parts... alles quer-Beet. Schade eigentlich.

Hier und da einpaar farbliche Akzente würde das auch alles etwas lebhafter und individueller machen.

Ansonsten lustiger Thread und danke fürs teilhaben!  

PS: Mag leider die 08er und aktuellen XT Sachen auch gar nicht.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Piktogramm (14. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Lenker find ich auch komisch und ich versuche ihn zu überzeugen VORHER erstma nen leichteren Rahmen zu besorgen aber naja^^


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Der rahmen ist *WUNDERSCHÖN* auf garkeinfall ausbauen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piktogramm (14. Mai 2009)

Wunderschön auf jeden Fall aber zZ ist er in dem Fahrrad nicht würdig eingerahmt.

So jetzt dürft ihr mein Esel zerfleischen, dass die Bremsschläuche mal eben 10-15cm oder gar mehr zu lang sind ist bekannt und wird behoben, aber ni vorm Madeast. Einfahren war mir wichtiger als Bremsschläuche kürzen! Wiegen tuts über 10kg (genauer weiß ich es nicht und will es auch nicht wissen) und damit geht dieser Punkt an winem. Jetzt kann ich vielleicht noch auf den Optikpreis hoffen...






















PS Ja ich bin ein mieserabler Fotograf^^


----------



## winem (14. Mai 2009)

also wenn mein rahmen unwürdig eingerahmt ist... du hast ja auch nur xt dran^^

ok wegen dem lenker und vorbau... klar gibt es an sattelstütze und kurbel und schaltwerk/umwerfer mehr potential, aber das beste preis/gram verhältniss bekomm ich beim lenker/vorbau hin oder? 
und da ich armer student bin zählt das in erster linie... 

bei der stütze zB hab ich absolut keine idee welche ich nehmen soll damit die so halbwegs noch zum rahmen passt...

und zu meiner verteidigung... viele teile sind ja auch nach und nach ans bike gekommen

mich wundert aber das ihr noch nichts zu den unterschiedlich farbigen bremssätteln gesagt habt^^


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Winem hat das geiler Bike. hab mich in dein Rad verliebt  Verkaufste mir den Rahmen? 
Die zwei verschiedenfarbiken Bremseättel finde ich eigentlich passend


----------



## sHub3Rt (14. Mai 2009)

das entenbike find ich super  vor allem wegen der ente 

tolle show habtz ihr abgezogen. habs wirklich gespannt verfolgt. mein sieger steht fest


----------



## winem (14. Mai 2009)

danke, und nein der rahmen ist absolut unverkäuflich (außer du gibst mir den orginalpreis von 699euro^^) und nein ich hab nicht so viel dafür bezahlt... aber schaut mal bei ebay rein... dort gibts den von zeit zu zeit mal wieder und kostet auch nur 169euro dort

und der wahre sieger wird eh erst nach der madeast gekührt, aber bis dahin sind ja noch 3 tage


----------



## Coffee (15. Mai 2009)

optisch finde ich von den teilen her das giant homogener , das gewicht liegt ja bei winem vorne. dh 1:1 wie wird es wohl nach dem rennen aussehen  ich drück euch die daumen.

lg coffee


----------



## Piktogramm (15. Mai 2009)

Nach dem Rennen... ich trete mit den Nachwirkungen ner geprellten Hüfte und geprellten Schulter an, linkes Knie ist immer noch Gelb/Grün. Ich werde mich freuen wenn ich unterm Zeitlimit bleibe (kann imo nicht mal ausm Sattel gehen -.-)

Was das Einrahmen des Rahmens angeht lieber winem, die alte Roning sah an dem Radl viel besser aus, da haben auch zwei silberne Sättel optisch ordentlich gepasst. Jetzt sieht es etwas sehr nach Stückwerk aus.
Zur Erinnerung, so sah das Teil ganz früher mit ner Asgard aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

Ich finde die Durin VIEl schöner. Kann man die nicht abstufen?


----------



## Tundra HT (15. Mai 2009)

Was wiegt der Rahmen vom Giant nochmal? Wenn die Barends parallel zum Vorbau stehen würden, sähe es schneller und schöner aus. Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Rennen euch beiden.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Piktogramm (15. Mai 2009)

Der Rahmen wiegt mir Rahmenschutzfolie und ohne Steuersatz ~1380g (hatten schon bei 1370 nach ner sehr gründlichen Reinigung^^).
Barends noch flacher zu montieren ist nicht, dann wären sie nicht mehr fahrbar, zumindest nur noch wenn ich nicht mehr im Sattel bin. Wobei Marathin mitfahren und dann die ganze Zeit nur "stehend" zu fahren stinkt gewaltig...

Spaß beim Rennen... bin einer der Letzten wies scheint und fahre gegen meine geprellte Hüfte an (is ne Woche her und das reicht für ne Rundumpackung Schmerz -.-). Ansonsten isses aber mal lustig und allemal ne Erfahrung.

PS: Die neuen Giantrahmen der Advanced SL-Serie sehen ma dufte aus... mit ner weißen Durin und paar anderen Spielereien bestimmt ne interessante Sache ...


----------



## winem (16. Mai 2009)

der frühe vogel fängt den wurm...
also ich bin schon wieder auf den beinen um ein wenig zu optimieren... 
gestern lief die erste etappe ganz gut für mich, leider hab wir aber noch keine ergebnisse.
nach dem rennen hab ich mir dann nochmal das höhenprofiel angeschaut und festgestellt das morgen abfahrten von rund 500hm auf uns zukommen und da werd ich wohl doch eine andere scheibe hinten brauchen... also kommt ausnahmsweise eine orginaldisc hinten dran (hätte zwar noch eine aro ultralite aber selbst die scheint mir fast schon zu wenig)
man bedenke aber, bevor man jetzt den finger hebt und sagt: "ich habs dir ja gesagt", dass die madeast ja ein marathon ist und doch schon ordentlich zur sache geht.

btw: in der bobbahn zu fahren war richtig geil... vorallem die kreisel, da hatte man auch ein wenig speed drauf und konnte schön mal ausprobieren in schräglage zu fahren...


----------



## winem (16. Mai 2009)

so sind heute sogar sehr zeitig da, grund dafür ist allerdings ein absoluter einbruch am berg von mir kurz vor der ersten (von zwei) zieldurchfahrten in geisingen...
für mich war dann dort auch feierabend, kraft war einfach auf einmal wie weg...
die symbolfigur hat dann kurz nach mir als er auch im ziel war kollegial das handtuch geworfen.
so haben wir uns dann erstmal wieder mit brötchen und allerlei anderen energielieferanten zugestopft und dann die bikes gewaschen, was übrigens absolut notwendig war, weil der regen von der nacht die strecke in eine doch recht gute schlammbahn verwandelt hat...
hoffentlich wird das morgen besser und ich halte bis zum ende durch...


----------



## Piktogramm (16. Mai 2009)

Nach Eigeneinschätzung wäre Heute die ganze Strecke drinnen gewesen, jedoch mit dem anschließendem Problem, dass morgen keinerlei Fahrt mehr möglich gewesen wäre.
Zum einen weil mit die Kraft fehlen würde und zum Anderen, da nach den 35km doch einige Teile vorm Ausfall standen (die Sattelstütze ist unbemerkt 2cm eingerutscht, die Sattelklemmung hatte sich leicht gelößt und der Umwerfer war auch nicht mehr zur perfekten Funktion zu überreden)

An sich bin ich etwas stolz auf mich, normalerweise hänge ich immer in größerem Abstand hinter ewinem herum. Heute jedoch war es nicht so viel und zu erleben gab es auch allerhand.
-Paar fröhliche Schwätzchen mit Männl und Weibl auf der Strecke, fröhliches Sinnieren wieso man so etwas eigentlich macht. Dumm nur, dass von dem einen nettem Mädel die Handynummer ein zu tippen in dieser Passage gar nicht möglich war...
-Die etwas längere Suche nach nem Satz Inbussschlüsseln um den durchgerutschten Zug meines Schaltwerkes zu richten (an dieser Stelle half mir ein Versorgungszug eines fremden Teams, DANKE) und so konnta ich anstatt Vorn 1 Hinten 5 dann wieder mit voller Ganganzahl weiter!
-Das gemeinsame Scheitern an irgendwelchen Shikanenbehafteten Aufstiegen und anschließendes Helfen beim Krampflösen

Kurzum, die Erfahrung Marathon ist es doch irgendwie wert und jetzt hau ich mich samt Heizkissen zum Entspannen ne Runde hin und dann wird geschlafen 

PS: Ne eingefahrene XT mit SwissTopBelägen kann mitunter extrem giftig sein, im Gegensatz zum eher gutmütigem Verhalten der Originalbeläge passiert in dieser Konfiguration doch gern mal ein Verbremser wenn man instinktiv zupackt... Ich sollte dringend üben -.-

Edit: Bissl sticheln muss ich natürlich, ewinems "Tune Wasserträger" hat ne Flasche verloren  Wobei das Flaschenverlieren wirklich ne Plage ist, da ich nunmal etwas weiter Hinten unterwegs bin sind die optimalen Fahrwege oftmals mit Flaschen gepflastert und dadurch effektiv blockiert. Das nervt auf die Dauer extrem... Naja der Marathon Frischling eben, der selbst eher Stabil als Leichtbau betreibt


----------



## Coffee (17. Mai 2009)

summasummarum:

1 x lose sattelklemme
- dadurch verutschende sattelstütze!
1 x lose klemmeung des zuges
- dadurch unschaltbar

hut ab. An Deiner Schrauberei solltest Du noch bissle feilen 

ansonsten schön zu lesen das ihr scheinbar sturzfrei - bis auf die flasche - durchgekommen seit.

lg coffee


----------



## sHub3Rt (17. Mai 2009)

klingt mächtig aufregend  bin mal auf fotos gespannt


----------



## Piktogramm (17. Mai 2009)

Fotos von uns naja ma schaun

Heute: 0 Defekte am Bike dafür ab km 20 ein schmerzendes linkes Knie (selbiges Knie hat nen längs gespaltenes Kreuzband und ist deshalb nicht ganz auf die leichter Schulter zu nehmen) deshalb hab ich auf 65km abgekürzt, mich einma verfahren weil ich zum schluss nochma so nen doofen Berg hoch gerast bin (3 Leute stehen lassen^^) und mal eben verpennt hab, dass nach der Hälfte des Anstiegs der Weg anders weiter ging.

Zu den defekten, Sattekstütze ist heut wieder verrutscht. Wenn die Nlight Titan Sattelklemme was halten soll muss man sie mit mehr als den erlaubten 4Nm anziehen (fast das Doppelte würde ich schätzen). Insofern einfach das falsche Teil gekauft. Selbst Carbonmontagepaste hilft da sehr wenig, was zählt ist Rohe Gewalt

Zu den Zügen die durchgerutscht sind, das schien ein leidiges Problem zur MadEast zu sein. Was solls zumindest sind ewinem und ich rein Materialtechnisch noch sehr gut weggekommen. Von x Kettenrissen über den obligatorischen Platten (uns beiden ist keien passiert) bis hin zu abgerissenen Schaltwerken, festgefressenen Tretlagern etc. ist alles dabei gewesen.

Zum Wettstreit wer denn den schöneren Gaul hat kann ich mir ein Punkt hin zu fügen. Heut am ersten Anstieg wurde das schöne Giant gelobt *hrhr* ein etwas stimmigerer Aufbau hat eben doch was^^

So jetzt Komaschlaf, morgen früh in die Uni gehumpelt und MadEast T-Shirt übergestreift. Irgendwas sagt mir, dass paar Kommilitonen in meinem Massenstudiengang die gleiche Idee haben werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winem (17. Mai 2009)

jo ich bin auch endlich wieder vorm bildschirm... nach essen, baden und muskel streicheln.
zu heute:
ging alles soweit ganz io, haben es ja auch ein wenig ruhiger angehen lassen und bin dann alleine weiter gefahren ab km 35 ca. hatte dann nur noch begleitung durch eine dame bei der allerdings dann auch nach einigen gemeinsamen kilometern das tretlager aufgegeben hat, absolut unfahrbar, haben dann auf die besenfeger gewartet die sie dann zurückgebracht haben, ich selber hab dann ca. 7km von der strecke stehen lassen (also die letzte kleine schleife über seifen) und bin direkt richtung altenberg zurück...
bin dann bis dahin ganz gut durchgekommen und es war ein wirklicher spaß die trails in CZ unter die lupe zu nehmen...

zur gesammten madeast:
also für meinen ersten marathon war es schon sehr heftig (man sollte halt nicht gleich mit einem 3 tages ding anfangen), aber es hat richtig spaß gemacht!
zur technik bleibt nur zu sagen das ich absolut begeistert bin von dem bike und den kleinen fehler mit den zu lockeren alu-schrauben an dem trinkhalter, stell ich mal in die ecke "es gibt immer ein problem", aber war ja zum glück nichts großes...
werde das bike auch so lassen und nur den vorbau auf positiv drehen damit mein rücken ein wenig mehr erholung hat, aber ansonsten alles IO...

so ich muss heute wieder nach schmalkalden (thüringen) um dort zu studieren...
also dann man ließt sich bei dem nächsten rennen^^


----------



## Nagah (24. Mai 2009)

Ihr seid schon gemein zu mir. Ich freue mich momentan noch dass mein Hintern 35km am Stück mitmacht ohne mich zu killen und ihr macht mir Lust auf einen Marathon. 

Aber es geht Bergauf! Mein Rad ist meine Motivation. Ich will ja nicht umsonst n Fully fahren.


----------



## Piktogramm (24. Mai 2009)

Wärend du Motivation hast ohne Ende hab ich 1a Sonnenscheinwetter (ewinem damit auch) und darf für Mathe lernen, nen Werkstoffpraktikum vorbereiten und finde keine Zeit zum bikes (Internet ist nur periodisches Kopf leeren)


----------



## Nagah (24. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich darf (Feinwerk&Mechatronik Student) eigentlich auch ne Menge lernen, aber DAFÜR mangelts mir massiv an Motivation...in unter 2 Monaten sind Prüfungen und ich bin dafür nicht wirklich gerüstet :/


----------



## alet08 (26. Mai 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Dafür muss dann irgend ein Doofer die 300Hm weider rauf strampeln und erst dann kommt der Schweiß (die Strecke wird zZ immer länger da ich immer neue Abzweigungen entdecke die die Strecke länger werden lassen^^)




In Dresden?? Wohnst du auf'm Fernsehturm???


----------



## Piktogramm (27. Mai 2009)

Naja außerhalb Dresdens, recht südlich und da geht die Strecke zwangsweise bergan, bergab, bergan, bergab, bergan, ...

Und wenn ich "richtig" fahre ist an der Stadtgrenze die erste Abfahrt (mitunter recht rutschig, da hats mich ja gemault vor der Madeast), Bechdurchfahrt, dann Schotterpiste den Berg wieder hoch, aufer Straße wieder runter, durchn Wald wieder hoch, kurze Straßenpassage, weiter aufm Feldweg und schon bin ich da. Bei Langerweile kann ich aber hi und da noch nen Kringel fahren (macht mit Unizeug aufm Rücken nur selten Spaß und mein Alubock fährt sich auch etwas träge)

Ich suche immer noch ne silberne, leichte Gabel *seufz*

Zum Fernsehturm hoch macht auch Spaß, neben der Standseilbahn geht nen recht steiler Fußweg hoch. Perfekt zum üben von steilen Anstiegen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (27. Mai 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Naja außerhalb Dresdens, recht südlich und da geht die Strecke zwangsweise bergan, bergab, bergan, bergab, bergan, ...


So Richtung Kreischa? Das fährst du zur Uni??..tapfer



Piktogramm schrieb:


> Zum Fernsehturm hoch macht auch Spaß, neben der Standseilbahn geht nen recht steiler Fußweg hoch. Perfekt zum üben von steilen Anstiegen^^



Ich weiß, da bin ich früher *seufz* runtergerodelt  


ähh, ne schwarze Luftgabel hätt'ich


----------



## Piktogramm (27. Mai 2009)

Luftgabeln habe ich wie Luftschlösser selber ausreichend, danke^^

Naja Kreicha is genau einen Hügel weiter. Wäre meiner Meinung aber auch noch kein Ding, wenn man die Wege kennt müsste man eben 11-13km fahren (Würde auch in ~10km gehen, dann aber mit nem ordentlichem Hm-Aufschlag). Nur im Winter wirds mau, der Winterdienst is ja nicht so berühmt, dafür aber die Schneeböhen.


----------



## scary.master (1. Juni 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Teuer aber geil. Wird mir wohl erstmal noch einen Halter irgendwo billig besorgen und die Titandinger nach der Madeast. Der Preis geht als gerade noch akzeptabel durch^^
> 
> THX
> 
> ...



soll ich dich jetz weng ärgern ?

da wiegt mein fully mit holzfeller weniger 



wage zeigt was ganz knapp unter 13Kg


----------



## Piktogramm (1. Juni 2009)

Stadtschlampe aus Restteilen
vs
nem gezielt aufgebautem Bike mit dem etwa 4fachem Wert...

oh Wunder^^


----------



## scary.master (1. Juni 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Stadtschlampe aus Restteilen
> vs
> nem gezielt aufgebautem Bike mit dem etwa 4fachem Wert...
> 
> oh Wunder^^



gezielt aufgebaut ? muss dich entäuschen  und über den wert kann ich dir jetz garnichts sagen ich weiß nur das es mich bis jetz vlt sowas um die 600 gekostet hatt


----------



## Piktogramm (1. Juni 2009)

Wert is die Kiste aber mehr, allein die XTR Kurbel wird nen schönen restwert haben und vor allem die Klauatraktivität bisserl zu sehr steigern.
Egal das Radl is zZ eh putt^^


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Juli 2009)

Doppelpost? Wadd solls gibbet was zu feiern. SUB 10kg!

Nimmst du Gabel von Bikeaholics (inkl Carbonventilkappe zum posen):





Kommt noch nen Set Titanschrauben, wenn die Reifen tot sind 2* 2,1 RoRos (statt 2,25+2,1"), Tublesskit, ne Aluschraube zum Aheadkappe festschrauben.
->9,6 oder 9,5kg  endlich^^


----------



## winem (6. Juli 2009)

ah ja ich seh schon so langsam muss ich auch wieder in die spur kommen...

btw: ich war mal wieder beim bikeladen unseres vertrauens und da konnte ich endlich mein bike an die waage hängen, raus kam: 9550g 
erstmal ernüchternd, aber da ich noch die marta sl scheibe hinten drauf hatte und diese genau 50g schwerer ist als meine alu scheibe sind wir schon mal bei 9500g und dann war noch der navihalter dran der ca. 20g wiegt...
somit wäre das bike mit rennausstattung bei ca. 9480g
da bei mir aber erstmal der urlaub vorrang hat und ich mit dem bike nach schweden fahre, wird wohl erst danach ein satz neuer schlappen drauf kommen, vorzugsweise roro in 2,25. also wenn man davon ausgeht das die je 460g wiegen spare ich ca. 130g
somit wäre ich bei 9350g
dann kommt wohl eine neue stütze, denke so an die New Ultimate 350 Alloy angegeben mit 130g => ca 115g leichter
damit wäre ich dann bei ca. 9235g
noch ideen wie ich die lästigen 235g beseitige?
mit folgenden beschränkungen:
-rahmen bleibt
-gabel bleibt (maximal sl druckstufe müssten ja ca. 100g drine sein)
-lrs bleibt (da kann man eh so gut wie nix mehr rausholen
und bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht mit: xtr kurbel oder gleich calvi und xtr schaltwerk und dann noch dieses und jenes teilchen noch und schon bist du bei sub 8, also bitte in einem halbwegs sinnvollen rahmen bleiben...^^
hab mich schließlich auch erstmal von den ax/schmolkelenkern gelößt weil es doch einfach nicht sinnvoll wäre mit dem schweren rahmen...

btw: ich könnte mich auch noch überzeugen lassen 2,1er roros auszuziehen aber erst wenn ich mir die nochmal genau angeschaut hab bei dem carbonbomber, somit würden dann nochmal 140g fallen, wenn man von einem gewicht von ca. 390g ausgeht...


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Juli 2009)

Also die 2,1"er sind bei mir nur minimal schmaler als die 2,25" RoRos wie auch bei ner tiefen Felge und 17er Maulweite. Bei deinem Fliegengewicht und 19er Maulweite + Flachfelge dÃ¼rfte der RoRo breit genug sein.

Was das XTR-Schaltwerk angeht, Shadow mit CarbonkÃ¤fig war vor kurzem mit 45â¬ bei Lightbikes... halt ma die Augen offen 
Potential haste noch etwas im Steuersatz, Carbonabdeckkappe (Tune Dingens von den orangen Freunden) und Schnellspanner sowieso.

PS: Die Geschichte mit dem schÃ¶neren Gaul kÃ¶nnte bald um ein 3. Radl aufgewertet werden. Zwar Budgetbau aber trotzdem nett.


----------



## Arndtbarnd (6. Juli 2009)

Ein Hallo an die Kommilitonen.
Am Alurad könnte man noch tauschen:

Schnellspanner -> Tune DC16/17 88gr gespart

Tubellesskit oder neue Eclipse-Wunderschläuche (EDIT: ist ja schon, seh ich grade)

am Vorbau gibts mit einem F99 noch 30 gr zu holen, Lenker ebenfalls

Kettenblätter, wenn die aktuellen runter sind

komplettes Schraubentuning 100gr  http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2006/11/10/tips-zum-schraubentuning

Achja: RoRo in 2.1" am Hinterrad eines HT find ich nicht so dolle. (Saubachtal z.B.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winem (7. Juli 2009)

also hab gerade nochmal wegen den schrauben nachgedaht... da sind glaube nicht mehr viele über die ich ändern könnte...
also 
sattelklemme (ti)
Kurbel (ti)
vorbau (ti)
der rest ist schon alles alu oder ti
und beim vorbau kommt dort erst nen neuer dran und dann mit ti schrauben das gleich gilt für die klemme...
stimmt bei den schnellspannern ist wohl noch am meisten zu holen ohne so sehr viel geld auszugeben...


----------



## Piktogramm (7. Juli 2009)

Bevor du jetzt wieder Schrauben bestellst, lass ma zusammenlegen, das Gleiche gilt für Schnellspanner 
Torontocycle hat zZ günstige Spannerchen, doppelt so schwer wie Tune aber nen viertel des Preises...


----------



## winem (7. Juli 2009)

naja das mit dem zusammenbestellen mach ich diesmal wirklich^^ und der dritte im bund ich ja wohl auch klar 
aber die spanner kannste dir da alleine holen, da kommen mir lieber die billigspanner von den orangen ans bike mit 68g (ok sind nur achsen aber wie oft muss ich denn bitte das zeug wechseln...)


----------



## winem (7. Januar 2010)

Leider muss ich mich bald von meinem Rahmen trennen, da etwas neues ins Haus kommt.
Werde ihn auch bald online stellen im Bikmarkt. Aber ihr könnt mir auch gerne jetzt schon Angebote schicken , schließlich ist er heiß umworden!


----------



## Piktogramm (10. Januar 2010)

Nachdem Ewinem seine XC-Schleuder dermaßen erleichtert hat und sich mal nebenbei noch ein Rennrad gegönnt hat muss ich mal zeigen wo der Gewichtshammer hengt. Den Schöneren Hobel habe ich ja schon auch wenn dies einige wenige Ungläubige anders sehen *auf ewinem schiel*. Gewichtstechnisch schaffe ich das bei meinem XC Bomber nur leider nicht mehr, außer ich kaufe mal eben einen neuen Rahmen, Laufradsatz, Antrieb, Bremssystem, Anbauteile in der oberen Preisliga und verscherble mein Zeugs mit viel Verlust obwohl der Zustand noch 1a ist.
Was liegt da näher als ein kleines Rennrad welches die 6,8kg unterbietet? Der aktuelle Zwischenstand ist hier zu sehen und es bleibt noch die Frage ob ich das Ding so lasse, Carbon/silbern oder weiß neu lacken lasse.


----------



## winem (11. Januar 2010)

ok sein Rennrad wir wirklich leicht und meins wird wohl auch nie unter 8kg kommen. Aber dafür ist es für mich eigentlich auch "nur" als Trainingsrad gedacht und war auch nicht wirklich teuer...
Aber nun zur wirklich wichtigen Sache... MTB (schließlich heißt das Form nicht ohne Grund MTB-NEWS.DE)
Update: 
Stütze - New Ultimate mit *143g*
Sattel - Speedneedle mit *89*
Lenker - Mortop Carbon mit *89g*
Spanner - Force Flow mit *42g*
Pedale - Eggis 4Ti + 2Al + 1Pl mit *148,7g*
Vorbau - F99+Ti mit *95g*
Steuersatz - Mortop mit *65g*
Kette - KMC 10SL mit *231*
Bremse - Marta SLT mit *595g*
Gabel - Durin 80R tuned mit *1351g*
Ti Schrauben (Kurbel+Sattelklemme) *-?g*
und ganz wichtig die Ente ist schwerer geworden...
sie wiegt jetzt leider 10g mehr hat aber hörner ;-)

zur Bremse
andere Scheiben - Ultralites 160mm und 140mm *83g* & *66g*
Carbon Deckelchen - damit wiegen die Einheiten: *1204g* & *212g*
mit den jeweils *15g* kommt man also auf *302g* und *293g*

zu den Schnellspannern - ohne Federn




zum Lenker - Mortop Carbon
gut verarbeitet und recht günstig für das Gewicht
leider nur zwei Bilder ohne Waage







zu den Pedalen
also Body+Flügel aus Ti und vom 2Ti
Achse aus den USA und auch Ti
Feder von LightBikes aus Ti (ist auch knackiger beim ausklicken)
Hülse+Mutter auch von LightBikes aber aus Alu
Endkappe aus Plaste und von meinen alten Eggis




zur Gabel - Durin 100R tuned
also endlich habe ich eine schwarze Durin günstig bekommen
und dann war das auch noch eine sehr überarbeitete von einem User von LightBikes
von der Verarbeitungsqualität absolut genia und leicht (halt ohne Lockout).






und das bei dem Gewicht!!!




zur Ente - 6 verschiendenfarbige Enten mit Hörnern...




Alles zusammen zeigt meine Liste jetzt *8514,7g*


----------



## Piktogramm (11. Januar 2010)

Jetzt zeig doch mal den Gesamtzustand!

So muss das aussehen:









reichlich 9,8kg... Dreck -.-


----------



## winem (11. Januar 2010)

ok am Donnerstag/Freitag gibts auch von meinem noch ein schönes Bild im Schnee...


----------



## sAngrEal (22. Februar 2010)

Ein Donnerstag nach dem anderen verstreicht und nix kommt!
Asche auf dein faules Studentenhaupt! 

Ich überleg immernoch, ob ich mich hier einreihen soll, der Stammtisch wär komplett und sowohl optisch, als auch gewichtstechnisch wär wieder Konkurrenz geboten!

Grüße, euer Eichi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (22. Februar 2010)

Sabbel net, stell ein


----------



## winem (8. März 2010)

So... ich habs endlich geschaft:



Ein wenig Tuning wird sicherlich noch folgen. 
Geplant ist:
-Hope Bremsscheiben in schwaz -> mehr Power und weniger Gewicht
-Mini i-Links -> weniger Gewicht und eventuell besseres (direkteres) Schalten
und dann mal sehen was mir sonst noch so in den Sinn kommt


----------



## [email protected] (9. März 2010)

Hübsch! 
WIllst du nicht mal die Kurbel tauschen? 
Da würden bei einer 2-Fach noch über 200 Gramm gehen!


----------



## sAngrEal (9. März 2010)

Warten auf die neue XTR ist angesagt, da wird dann Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kurbel und Trigger getauscht...
Ob auf 2x10, 3x10, 2x9 etc. is noch nicht raus...

Sub 8,3 müsste aber locker im bereich des Machbaren liegen 

Hier kommt, wenn ich aus London wieder da bin, übrigens passend zur Linie Schwarz- Grau -> noch ein weißes Radl hinzu...
Hier ein erstes Schmankerl, mit Alu- und Titanschrauben, Semi-ceramiklager, leichten Blättern und ALS-system


----------



## winem (9. März 2010)

Jetzt hat er das ausgeplaudert...
Aber recht het er, ich warte noch auch Shimano 2011, da ich sehr gespannt auf die neue XTR bin. Auch wenn die nicht ultraleicht wird, möchte ich nicht auf dieses wunderschöne Schaltverhalten verzichten.

Ach ja anbei noch das aktuelle Gewicht:
8490,7g rechnerisch jedenfalls 


Habe heute durch Zufall auch noch zwei schwarze Hope X2 Scheiben bekommen und die drücken das Gewicht meiner Bremse auf 590g (allso alles zusammen - Marta sub 600g)


----------



## Piktogramm (9. März 2010)

Lalalalalala meine Kamerakkus sind noch im Ladegrät da kommt auch noch was, bin die Tage auch über Teile aus der Grabbelkiste gestolpert... Kurzschlussreaktion aufgrund von Leichtbaugrößenwahns bei den Kollegen hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (11. März 2010)

Doppelpost? Egal!






Muss mich nur noch für das Rad entscheiden welches damit erleichtert wird... hmmm


----------



## Groudon (13. März 2010)

Ist deine Durin nicht eine Durin SL mit schwarz eloxiertem AlbertSL Deckel?! Weil 1350gr aus einer normalen Durin soll rauszuholen soll so ohne weiteres laut Magura nicht möglich sein, da die SL nicht nur in den Standrohren eine andere Dämpfungseinheit hat sondern auch ein anderes Steuerrohr, was leichter ist.

Aber gefällt mir sau gut die Gabel - wäre auch meine erste Adresse für eine neue.


----------



## Piktogramm (13. März 2010)

Die Gabel ist ein Customumbau von einem Nutzer von light-bikes (wie es oben schon steht). Praktisch die Durin SL Dämpfung nachgebaut nur eben mit Carbonschaft für den Dämpferkolben und glaub noch so paar Spielereien.


Wenn ich mich nicht ist es die hier:
http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=1144


----------



## winem (13. März 2010)

Naja nicht ganz Hannes... 
Also das ist eine getunte Durinb 80R, wo die DLO-einheit ausgebaut wurde und stattdessen eine feste Dämpferstufe mit selbstgedrehten Aludeckel und Carbonstange eingaebaut wurde. Bei einer handelsüblichen SL sind allerdings diese Teile garnicht mehr vorhanden und anstelle dieses Teiles wird nur eine Abdeckung eingeschraubt, aber die eigentliche Zugstufe beinhaltet jetzt laut Magura auch ihre AS-Dämpfung und ist eine vollständig andere als die der normalen Durin. Man sieht den Unterschied ganz gut wenn man sich die Zeichnungen von Magura anschaut und obwohl ich ein Magurafan bin, glaube ich denen nicht das die einen anderen Schaft verbauen, da auch die Bestellnummern für den Ersatzschaft und Krone die gleichen sind. Selbst der Zuganschlag der DLO-Lenker Einheit ist bei einer SL ja noch dran gewesen. 
Nur die neuen 2010er Modelle könnten sich unterscheiden, da gibt es ja auch andere Farben der Gabelkrone.
Achja wenn jemand eine weiße Durin 100R haben will, in sehr gutem Zustand... meldet euch!


----------



## Piktogramm (13. März 2010)

Ich will meinen Giant TCR , bringst du den am Dienstag mit?

PS: 
Da ich langsam aber sicher im Zugzwang bin und hi und da im Geheimen Teile plane und teils teste *hehehe* hier mal ein Zwischenbereicht:
Nastrovje Flaschenhalter vertragen sich nicht mit meinem Giant XTC, der Flaschenhalter des Sitzrohres braucht Spacer damit der Downswing Umwerfer passt, TopSwing geht nicht da der Rahmen an der betreffenden Stelle zu dick wird. Die Nastrovje-Halter brauchen aber spezielle Schrauben, die zwar mitgeliefert werden aber deutlich zu kurz sind. Senkkopfschrauben machen aber wahrscheinlich die Flaschenhalter kaputt (teurer Spaß). Am Rennrad passt der Nastrovje auch nicht, da der Anlötsockel im weg ist. Nur einen Flaschenhalter montieren... ne das reicht bei weitem nicht bin viel Trinker bei Ausfahrten...

Kurzum, da hat AX seine Hausaufgaben anscheinend zwar gut gemacht aber leider nicht ganz bis zum Schluss wie ich finde.


Dann gerade im Test, AX Schnellspanner. Abgesehen davon, dass die Dinger kreichen wenn man sie spannt (Fingernagel über Tafel ist dagegen sehr angenehm!) reicht bei meiner kleinen Giantfamilie die Spannkraft fürs Hinterrad leider nicht. Habe zu erst am Alugiant getestet (Carbonhengst war gerade nicht fahrbereit) und da richt die Spannung gar nicht, beim Carboni passt es gerade so, wenn ich die Schnellspanner anbrumme und das will mir nicht behagen. Also was bleibt? Richtig Shimano Schnellspanner, leise, selbst schmierend, hohe Spannkraft und ein abartiges Gewicht von 120g 


Was noch auf dem Testplan steht: Tune Speedneedle und die freudige Erwartung auf neue (leichte?) Shimano XTR Teile (Schnellspanner, Naben, Shifter etc.) 

Andere Abartigkeiten mit denen ich tagtäglich maltretiert werde kneife ich mir vorerst (Schmolke, BK Components, Carbonice, Sram XX)

Damit es nicht nur um meins geht und sangreal z.Z. nicht mehr gebacken bekommt als seine Kurbel zu fotografieren hier jetzt Verrat welche Basis er fährt. (Vorgarten ist meiner*, der Rahmen leider nicht, der gehört wie gesagt Sangreal). Die Waage zeigt 1628g an 






*Ungrautgrünfläche


----------



## scary.master (21. März 2010)

so wies grade zu sehn ist 5kg,
zu schwer oder noch voll im rahmen ? hab keine ahnung was sowas wiegen darf ich hab mir bis jetz nie gedanken über sowas gemacht


----------



## Piktogramm (21. März 2010)

Deine Räder dürfen so schwer werden wie du sillst, da gibt es doch keine Vorschriften. Selbst die Rennleitung interessiert es doch idR nicht ob dein Rad 11kg wiegt wegen des Anstecklichtest (drüber müsste ein Dynamo her).

Einzig existiert das UCI Limit welches vorschreibt, dass Rennräder zu offiziellen Rennen 6,8kg nicht unterschreiten dürfen da hier aber wohl Keiner auf einem Niveau fährt wo wirklich mal nachgewogen wird ist es reichlich egal und dient nur der eigenen Beschäftigung, Bastelwut, Technikfetisch und Spaß am Fahren 

Wenn du Anregungen zu deinem jetzt schon hübschen Rad haben möchtest (5kg in diesem Zustand ist schon leicht übergewichtig da kommen ja noch gute 500-700g Reifen, 2000g Antrieb/Breme), dann eröffne doch bitte im Rennradteil einen Thread und hinterlass hier einen Link. Der Thread hier dient eigentlich eher als Spielwiese für meine beiden Kumpels (von denen Einer irgendwie nur immer androht was rein zu stellen aber nie Fotos macht...) und mich.



Achja zum eigentlichem Thema, der Giant Hybrid der oben gezeigt wird und von erwähntem dirttem Kumpel mit wenig Zeigfreudigkeit stammt. Der Rahmen wurde ersetzt gegen irgendwas vollcarboniges, 1060g* leichtes

*Gewicht aus dem Kopf Irrtümer vorbehalten


----------



## winem (2. Dezember 2010)

So da wir ja die Sommermonate über lieber fahren als schrauben, gab es in den letzen Monaten nicht wirklich was neues... aber jetzt ist es kalt und die Eurobike hat neue Teile gezeigt...
erstmal zwei Teile die nicht unbeding herausragend sind aber dafür ein gutes P/L Verhältnis:




XT 11-32 10 Fach wiegt locker flockige 285g statt von Shimano angegebene 294g...




und dann noch etwas alt bewährtes: KMC X10SL silber - gabs gerade im Ausverkauf und kostet genausoviel wie eine XTR Kette und wiegt halt nochmal ne Ecke weniger, auch wenn jetzt vielleicht wieder Leute schreiben - die XTR halte länger...


----------



## Piktogramm (2. Dezember 2010)

Holla, habe ich ja ganz vergessen, dass es den Thread noch gibt. Habe leider keine fertigen Fotos aber mal als Vorsüppchen:
















Aktueller Stand:

Stadt MTB Hardtail
Carbon MTB Hardtail
Carbon Rennrad
2 Carbonrahmen (Rennrad) stehen unaufgebaut rum

Aktuell gibts schonwieder Pläne für nen Fully und nen Stadtspeeder (MTB ist zu langsam und die Feststellung des Sommers war einfach, dass so nen Rennrad viel besser ist)


----------



## winem (3. Dezember 2010)

so und weiter gehts mit den neuen Teilen:




XTR 2Fach TS




XTR SG also kurze Version




Und natürlich um diese Schätzchen zu benutzen braucht man noch die XTR Trigger, ist alles schon angebaut und eingestellt, schalten fühlt sich knackiger als bei der xt an, aber man braucht ein wenig mehr feingefühl beim einstellen. fahre jetzt erstmal die XT kurbel mit 32er und 44er blatt als zweifach ersatz, ist zwar mit 11-32 recht dick, aber naja - mal schaun wie ich damit die berge hochkomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

